

Why Won't Facebook Just Give GM The "Flashy" Ads They Want - davidtyleryork
http://www.forbes.com/sites/jeffbercovici/2012/05/29/why-facebook-wont-just-give-advertisers-like-gm-what-they-want/

======
davidtyleryork
This is sure starting to sound like GM's VP of Marketing is throwing some
press punches to get it's way.

